# ***Winter Dutch Oven Cookoff 2017*** NEW LOCATION***



## Miguel Cervantes

January 20,21,22

See maps

Warthen Georgia at Champs little slice of middle Georgia heaven.


----------



## bigelow

Since I was unable to make the previous dates I did some Dutch oven Brunswick stew


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bigelow said:


> Since I was unable to make the previous dates I did some Dutch oven Brunswick stew



Good looking stuff. Does this mean you have a preference as to which weekend in January you will be able to join us?


----------



## bigelow

Hard to say so far off my job may have me in another state but y'all pick a date I will sure try and be there


----------



## Patriot44

Way too cold in January. Is there a Holiday Inn near by?


----------



## blood on the ground

Can I come? I got one of them there Dutch ovens an I ain't skeared ta yous it!


----------



## blood on the ground

Ps... Let's do all three weekends!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bigelow said:


> Hard to say so far off my job may have me in another state but y'all pick a date I will sure try and be there





Patriot44 said:


> Way too cold in January. Is there a Holiday Inn near by?





blood on the ground said:


> Can I come? I got one of them there Dutch ovens an I ain't skeared ta yous it!


Bring it!

Date boys, we need opinions on a date in January.


----------



## K80

At this point in time either works for us.


----------



## K80

Bigelow, would you mind pming me that recipe?


----------



## blood on the ground

For the record ... I'm open on either one of those weekends. Y'all pick a date and me an lil blood'l be there!


----------



## bigelow

K80 said:


> Bigelow, would you mind pming me that recipe?



Heck no these guys were fighting over licking the pan.   I want to win me a prize


----------



## Crakajak

Isn't it going to snowing on the 22nd?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> Isn't it going to snowing on the 22nd?



Is that the weekend you prefer?


----------



## Razor Blade

Here is a door prize that will be given away


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bump


----------



## carver

Ok,Ok......January 20,21,22


----------



## georgiarebel6165

Dumb question...but is this a camp style event where we could lug the RV for the weekend?

Weekend of the 20th is a long weekend and would work best


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

georgiarebel6165 said:


> Dumb question...but is this a camp style event where we could lug the RV for the weekend?
> 
> Weekend of the 20th is a long weekend and would work best



Yep, but no hookups. You need to be self sufficient.


----------



## bigelow

Are dates set in stone yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bigelow said:


> Are dates set in stone yet



Not yet, but the weekend of the 20th is looking strong from the few that have given input.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not yet, but the weekend of the 20th is looking strong from the few that have given input.



January 20th? Put me down for a mebbe.


----------



## champ

January; 20,21,22. Good to go? Miguel, we doing this in Cleveland or Warthen? Rachel and I are okay with either. Can I raffle off an OW-556 rifle? There's much more room to stretch out on in Warthen, fishing pond, cook-house, etc..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

champ said:


> January; 20,21,22. Good to go? Miguel, we doing this in Cleveland or Warthen? Rachel and I are okay with either. Can I raffle off an OW-556 rifle? There's much more room to stretch out on in Warthen, fishing pond, cook-house, etc..



I vote for Warthen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I vote for Warthen.



Me too! Can we pull our camper down there? If not Hamburg is GREAT!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

whats in Warthen?


----------



## georgiarebel6165

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too! Can we pull our camper down there? If not Hamburg is GREAT!



+1 on Warthen if we can camp (closer haul for me)  Agree Hamburg is great!  

Not too experienced on Dutch Oven cooking, but interested in what everyone has to share as far as knowledge and recipes


----------



## K80

Cleveland is much more convenient for us but since we've already bought a dutch oven we plan to be there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Not sure Hamburg is open in January. Warthen is a recent acquisition by Champ and is right next door to Quack. So if you were at Coozies burial yyou've seen the property. Flat, warmer, fishing pond, camp kitchen all equal a win win win for this event. 

Perhaps we'll do a winter and summer DOCO because that hill top in Cleveland is a treasure for sure, but it could be a slick muddy mess under the right winter weather. 

I'll post details about Warthen here soon. 

Perhaps even a new thread to avoid confusion.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, but no hookups. You need to be self sufficient.




The "Warthen RV park" is right across the road from me if campers want hook ups. Walking distance to my place and Tate's.  I can handle any overflow from Tate, he has a really sweet place.




NE GA Pappy said:


> whats in Warthen?




Absolutely nuttin . .


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> The "Warthen RV park" is right across the road from me if campers want hook ups. Walking distance to my place and Tate's.  I can handle any overflow from Tate, he has a really sweet place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nuttin . .



I'm crashing at Quacks! Errr... Stumbling over to Quacks..


----------



## champ

Warthen! It's gonna take a month of Sundays to get over Saturday night. Below is the info for the RV park with full hook ups. The place is directly across from our place and the walk isn't bad. Well have a shuttle running back n forth, or the keys will be in some type of vehicle or another. Feel free, just don't run a tractor off into the pond if trying to avoid a collision with wildlife. 
Warthen RV Park: 9470 S Sparta Davisboro Rd, Warthen, GA 31094
(478) 348-3227


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NE GA Pappy said:


> whats in Warthen?



Don't listen to Quack. 

Ms. Dawn is in Warthen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

champ said:


> Warthen! It's gonna take a month of Sundays to get over Saturday night. Below is the info for the RV park with full hook ups. The place is directly across from our place and the walk isn't bad. Well have a shuttle running back n forth, or the keys will be in some type of vehicle or another. Feel free, just don't run a tractor off into the pond if trying to avoid a collision with wildlife.
> Warthen RV Park: 9470 S Sparta Davisboro Rd, Warthen, GA 31094
> (478) 348-3227



Just to clarify, there will be room for tents on your place for those that don't need to bring a smaller version of their house with them, correct?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

See page one for dates and new location with maps.


----------



## champ

There is plenty of room. For tents, teepee's, whatever.


----------



## may1501

so much for voting. looks like this is a special club so have fun.


----------



## Jeff C.

may1501 said:


> so much for voting. looks like this is a special club so have fun.



Not very often that someone so generously offers up their private property to total strangers for a gathering like this.

Not to mention the amenities and the more centralized location to accommodate folks from both North and South GA.

Kind of a snippity attitude isn't it?


----------



## Hornet22

may1501 said:


> so much for voting. looks like this is a special club so have fun.



m1501, this IS a spacial club.  Mr. Woody started it up many years ago. The club has members from all walks of life, income levels, religions, political pershwazions, skin tones, and Sinclair1isms. Some folks thank theys clicks, but when a bunch of Woodyites share a campfire, it's like a family gitagether. Nobody is the same, but Woody's brings us close. Come on down and join us, mz Dawn & mz tutu will make your your day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

may1501 said:


> so much for voting. looks like this is a special club so have fun.



Not at all. Everyone from every walk of life, political persuasion, college football fan etc. are welcome at our fire. More folks than just GON'ers have been made aware of this special event and been given a voice and opinion as well. 

That hilltop in Cleveland is one of the most beautiful sites to camp that there is, but given a good wet period the field would be destroyed by a lot of folks vehicles, not to mention it could be cold enough to freeze lava. 

It was near a blessing that the same owner acquired this property down in Warthen and offered it up as a good winter alternative location. It was even better that there is an RV park right across the street with hookups that folks with campers could use. 

Please know every vote was important and was considered. It's just sometimes you can't look a gift horse in the mouth and not take advantage of the expanded amenities. 

Hope you'll still come down and join in with some of the finest folk you'll ever meet, not to mention some of the finest vittles you've ever ate. If you can't we'll understand, and hopefully Champ will allow us to do a Summer DOCO up on that hilltop field in Cleveland, when it will be a little more conducive to camping up there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Here's the deal, Champ has a really sweet place, with a summer kitchen, 3 ponds and plenty of land, I own the bordering property, (some of ya'll remember the Gathering there)

If your camper is not self sustained . . 
If you need a campground there's one right across the road, there's the beautiful Hamburg State Park about 17 minutes from here, and there's a Days Inn about 12 minutes from here.


All goot lookin wimmenz are welcome at my Luv Shak . . 


If'n I've been drankin I'll take the not so goot lookin one's too . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack

You don't have to bring a Dutch Oven, you can grill/fry, most anything you want.


----------



## champ

Quack-Shugga-Shak! This is going to be a blast (arctic blast) but there'll be plenty to keep Folks warm. Anyone who can play an instrument please bring it with You!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

champ said:


> Quack-Shugga-Shak! This is going to be a blast (arctic blast) but there'll be plenty to keep Folks warm. Anyone who can play an instrument please bring it with You!



I am NOT bring my flute.


----------



## champ

You better bring it! Heck we had bagpipes and flute in April!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

champ said:


> You better bring it! Heck we had bagpipes and flute in April!



Yes. Yes we did.


----------



## may1501

I guess I'll go ahead and stay at lorely condos since I already had it booked thinking it was going to be in Cleveland.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

greg_n_clayton said:


> What about drag queens Quack ??



^Asking for a friend.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

greg_n_clayton said:


> StripeRR HunteRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Asking for a friend.
> 
> 
> Well yes....yes , of course I am !! I told....it....not to be bashful !! I told it Quack was a pretty open minded type a feller !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably not gonna be able to make it now.
> 
> Shudder.
Click to expand...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Sure doesn't take you moron's long to derail a thread does it? Thankfully this one is in a defined forum.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure doesn't take you moron's long to derail a thread does it? Thankfully this one is in a defined forum.



I dindoonuffin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

It appears that with the dates set............I'm not working that weekend................Let me check with my scheduling coordianator to make sure she doesn't already have something else planned for me that weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It appears that with the dates set............I'm not working that weekend................Let me check with my scheduling coordianator to make sure she doesn't already have something else planned for me that weekend



Tell her she better not. Some good ol' homemade fried apple pies would be just the ticket. 

And yes, food fried in a dutch oven counts


----------



## champ

New years eve party is on if anyone wants to join us there. Got three big water oaks down that need to be cut up and relocated for campfire / cooking stacks. Can ya'll help me handle my wood?


----------



## sinclair1

Hornet22 said:


> m1501, this IS a spacial club.  Mr. Woody started it up many years ago. The club has members from all walks of life, income levels, religions, political pershwazions, skin tones, and Sinclair1isms. Some folks thank theys clicks, but when a bunch of Woodyites share a campfire, it's like a family gitagether. Nobody is the same, but Woody's brings us close. Come on down and join us, mz Dawn & mz tutu will make your your day


----------



## Hornet22

sinclair1 said:


>



If you will bring your happy butt there, I will bring the leaf blower, fine china, and cook up whatever you request (as best I can). An added bonus would be for mz S1 to be there to hang with mz tutu an mz Dawn. Me and quack would make SURE she was treated proper, and watnot


----------



## sinclair1

Hornet22 said:


> If you will bring your happy butt there, I will bring the leaf blower, fine china, and cook up whatever you request (as best I can). An added bonus would be for mz S1 to be there to hang with mz tutu an mz Dawn. Me and quack would make SURE she was treated proper, and watnot



I might blow my fancy perception when I bust out my plastic divided plates


----------



## Hooked On Quack

champ said:


> New years eve party is on if anyone wants to join us there. Got three big water oaks down that need to be cut up and relocated for campfire / cooking stacks. Can ya'll help me handle my wood?





I'll help ya brudder !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Can't make it, too far . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I've got a fire pit . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't make it, too far . .



Idjit....... You got reservations at a condo in Cleveland too?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BTW Hamburg is closed until March 15th, so if you need hookups for a camper better call the RV Park across from the event.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit....... You got reservations at a condo in Cleveland too?





Ohio is entirely too far . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohio is entirely too far . .



Monon!!!


----------



## champ

hooked on quack said:


> i'll help ya brudder !!



alsum!


----------



## Hankus

Well


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hankus said:


> Well




It ain't a gathering without my Neph !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Hankus said:


> Well


----------



## bigelow

Its gon be Purdy cold for my tent but I will bring some warming fluids


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bigelow said:


> Its gon be Purdy cold for my tent but I will bring some warming fluids



Ain't gonna be near as cold as it woulda been up on that hill in Cleveland.


----------



## mguthrie

Hmm. Just seent the change of venue. My hunt club is bout 20 min from there. I'll be there for New Years. May go by and give champ and quack a hand with far wood. I've got a sweet Dutch oven that was donated to/acquired by me from bigsbro. Be a good chance to return it to him. I'm going to try and make this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mguthrie said:


> Hmm. Just seent the change of venue. My hunt club is bout 20 min from there. I'll be there for New Years. May go by and give champ and quack a hand with far wood. I've got a sweet Dutch oven that was donated to/acquired by me from bigsbro. Be a good chance to return it to him. I'm going to try and make this one.


----------



## Patriot44

Welp, I had planned to go, but had something pop up this past week for that weekend. If things change the we will jump back on the train. 

Yall have fun!!!


----------



## champ

This is going to be an awesome gathering!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

champ said:


> This is going to be an awesome gathering!




Need to round up some mo folks !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

ttt


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Well, well . . ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Razor Blade said:


> Here is a door prize that will be given away





Hope this is still on, worth the trip to have a chance at it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope this is still on, worth the trip to have a chance at it.



Not a door prize, It is an award for one of the top three Dutch oven dishes. They will be judged by all and 1st, 2nd and 3rd get to pick their prize. 

Better get to practicing your Dutch Oven Cooking.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Me and Wife gonna try to make it if nothing happens .


----------



## SnowHunter

Quack, this what you were talking about?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Hmm, cant really say yea, or a nea.... But deffinately got it marked...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> Quack, this what you were talking about?


You better be there woman.


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hmm, cant really say yea, or a nea.... But deffinately got it marked...


You too, woman.......


----------



## champ

Getting closer Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

SnowHunter said:


> Quack, this what you were talking about?





Yeah baybay !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Would be nice to get a head count, Champ and I will provide BBQ and stew n slaw on Friday night.  That way nobody has to cook after setting up camp.  


If'n someone else will bring bread, chips, pickles, plates???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would be nice to get a head count, Champ and I will provide BBQ and stew n slaw on Friday night.  That way nobody has to cook after setting up camp.
> 
> 
> If'n someone else will bring bread, chips, pickles, plates???


----------



## SnowHunter

Got it Quack! 

It's on our calendar! We plan to be there! Yay!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

SnowHunter said:


> Got it Quack!
> 
> It's on our calendar! We plan to be there! Yay!





Oh yeahhhhhhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## champ

Are Folks with tattoos allowed?


----------



## Jeff C.

champ said:


> Are Folks with tattoos allowed?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> Got it Quack!
> 
> It's on our calendar! We plan to be there! Yay!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

champ said:


> Are Folks with tattoos allowed?





Just as long as you own the place . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just as long as you own the place . .



I guess I better hold of on gettin mine till after the DOCO then.


----------



## Moonpie1

Me and Mrs. Moonpie are planning on being there Saturday morning for an all dayer. Be good to learn some DO tricks and meet some of our members and put a face on everyone.


----------



## Patriot44

I was really looking forward to this, but I guess life gets in front of wants sometime.. We will need pics!


----------



## Hornet22

Champ, you got room for a xtra camper in yo camp? Close to da gitagether? 19 footer. Still kickin it around. Miggy, what's the weather spose to be like that weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hornet22 said:


> Champ, you got room for a xtra camper in yo camp? Close to da gitagether? 19 footer. Still kickin it around. Miggy, what's the weather spose to be like that weekend


Too far out to get a reliable model to believe for that weekend. But if you're a fan of the CFS2 model, it'll be cold and clear. 

Won't get a seriously reliable take on the weather until about 10 days out. 

Moon, glad y'all are gonna join us. 

Patriot, you need to put on the man pants and make this happen.


----------



## Patriot44

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Patriot, you need to put on the man pants and make this happen.



Was all in until my daughter got a letter asking her to come sling a ball with her stick in front of a couple colleges. Still may blow this one off....but then again, we don't want to get cocky either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Patriot44 said:


> Was all in until my daughter got a letter asking her to come sling a ball with her stick in front of a couple colleges. Still may blow this one off....but then again, we don't want to get cocky either.



Tell her to ask them what it's worth to them. 

J/K. I know you gotta put the youngun's future prospects first. You could also tell em' if they like her, they oughta go ahead and take a look at Patriot Jr.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hornet22 said:


> Champ, you got room for a xtra camper in yo camp? Close to da gitagether? 19 footer. Still kickin it around. Miggy, what's the weather spose to be like that weekend





There's plenty of room, if not there, my field is open.

You can get my 4 wheeler for transportation if need be.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

A head count would be nice ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Those that don't want to camp, there's a Days Inn 9 miles away, those that need hook ups for their campers is right across the road.


----------



## crackerdave

Warthen the 20th sounds good to me.


----------



## blood on the ground

Can I come?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Hooked On Quack said:


> A head count would be nice ???



You might as well try to catch greased pig.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

blood on the ground said:


> Can I come?




Only if ya brang da wifey !!! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> You might as well try to catch greased pig.





Yep.   Just trying to figure out how much bbq and stew we're gonna need for Friday.

Figured after folks set up they wouldn't want to cook.


----------



## getaff

OK not sure if this has been covered.  When and where for sure?  big question I just got a dutch oven for Christmas if you are not cooking can I come and maybe learn some lessons and are there going to be any lessons


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

getaff said:


> OK not sure if this has been covered.  When and where for sure?  big question I just got a dutch oven for Christmas if you are not cooking can I come and maybe learn some lessons and are there going to be any lessons



When and where for sure are addressed in the first post.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10395800&postcount=1

Lessons? Not formal. Dutch oven cooking is usually, grease oven, put goodies in, put x number of coals on bottom and x number of coals on top and relax for 4 or so hours. Depending on what you are cooking. But you are welcome to observe except for those competing for the prizes. Their dishes will be blind taste tests and voting. 

19 more days boys and girls. Better be gettin ready.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Hooked On Quack said:


> Those that don't want to camp, there's a Days Inn 9 miles away, those that need hook ups for their campers is right across the road.


I plan on using the campground across the road to park my camper.........Running water, and electricity has it's perks!!



getaff said:


> OK not sure if this has been covered.  When and where for sure?  big question I just got a dutch oven for Christmas if you are not cooking can I come and maybe learn some lessons and are there going to be any lessons


 When, and where have been covered in the first post of this thread. 

I will be glad to share what I have learned about cooking in Dutch Ovens........It really is pretty simple.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Making needed adjustments to my box trailer/camper as my accomidations if my schedule works out that i can make it.  No Dutch oven, but i can bring other essentials ,utensils, plates , etc.....

Ill know for 100% Sure by efirst ofnext week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## kranich

Ok so I don't know if I'm out of line here and don't want to offend anyone on here, but I just got my first dutch oven and really wanting to use it for all types of wild game recipes. Is there a web site or cook book strictly for wild game dutch oven recipes. Or if any of you have any not top secret recipes you would be willing to share I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

kranich said:


> Ok so I don't know if I'm out of line here and don't want to offend anyone on here, but I just got my first dutch oven and really wanting to use it for all types of wild game recipes. Is there a web site or cook book strictly for wild game dutch oven recipes. Or if any of you have any not top secret recipes you would be willing to share I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance



There are a myriad of sites you can find. Since I mainly use my DO for camping and cooking with coals I like to find Camp Dutch Oven recipe sites. For the most part, 99% of DO cooking is low and slow and takes way less coals than most people think. 

Here's one of them. 

http://www.dutchovendude.com/dutch-oven-recipes.asp

Hope to see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kranich

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There are a myriad of sites you can find. Since I mainly use my DO for camping and cooking with coals I like to find Camp Dutch Oven recipe sites. For the most part, 99% of DO cooking is low and slow and takes way less coals than most people think.
> 
> Here's one of them.
> 
> http://www.dutchovendude.com/dutch-oven-recipes.asp
> 
> Hope to see you in a couple of weeks.



Great thanks. I would love to be able to come out in a couple weeks just to maybe get some tips / pointers


----------



## champ

It sure would be cool if someone could do backstraps in a dutch with rock-salt similar to how a prime rib would be cooked in a ducth using rock salt. Delicate and rare! Slap YO Mama!


----------



## champ

If everyone could bring a box of clays that would be great too if You plan on shooting.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

champ said:


> If everyone could bring a box of clays that would be great too if You plan on shooting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Champ if you want, I can park my tractor at the beginning of your driveway for a land mark.


Blue Ford.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

kranich said:


> Ok so I don't know if I'm out of line here and don't want to offend anyone on here, but I just got my first dutch oven and really wanting to use it for all types of wild game recipes. Is there a web site or cook book strictly for wild game dutch oven recipes. Or if any of you have any not top secret recipes you would be willing to share I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance


The original Dutch Oven Gathering was not as much a cook off as it was for folks that did know how to use them to show off, and for the folks that didn't to come out watch, and learn how to use them..........Bring your own D.O. and try out some of the things you learn.



kranich said:


> Great thanks. I would love to be able to come out in a couple weeks just to maybe get some tips / pointers



Come On


----------



## Hooked On Quack

No head count ???   We're supplying the bbq and stew, somebody step up and supply paper plates, buns, slaw, and pickles ???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Just got the word.  FDA inspectors in here all week.  Ifn we dont score good, thats gonna blow my boat right outta da lake.  Will put me to working next week and weekend.  So, it may be hit or miss for me folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Don't forgot your fishing gear, need some bass taken out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> No head count ???   We're supplying the bbq and stew, somebody step up and supply paper plates, buns, slaw, and pickles ???



I'll bring enough plates, knives, forks and spoons to outfit Sherman's Army ( just in case they show up)


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Down to buns, tater chips, pickles and slaw . . .


----------



## Hornet22

Whats the weather prognostikashun gonna be messicun?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

So far it's sunny and nice. 

So far.


----------



## K80

Hooked On Quack said:


> Down to buns, tater chips, pickles and slaw . . .



We'll get buns, tater chips, and pickles.  I'm not a slaw maker...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

K80 said:


> We'll get buns, tater chips, and pickles.  I'm not a slaw maker...





Good deal !!


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Still about 80 % on being able to come but I will plan on bringing slow. Will know for sure by Wednesday hopefully.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Still about 80 % on being able to come but I will plan on bringing slow. Will know for sure by Wednesday hopefully.



 I sure hope y'all can make it. And if you bring slaw it might be quicker getting there than bringing slow.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

You can't rush good slaw.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> You can't rush good slaw.


----------



## K80

Who's staying where?  Picking up a pop up this week.  Looks like a cool weekend so air conditioner shouldn't be needed. Generator or long electrical cords(with host permission) would power lights and etc.

Any plans for meals? Any group Breakfast or suppers? I'll bring my three burner camp chief with griddle.  I have a few more slices of ham I can bring to share for breakfast one morning.  For other meals I need some ideas of what to bring to go with what others are doing if we are having group meals.

Need any tables or anything else?

Not sure what I'm doing for dutch oven yet.  Will likely pull a first time cook for it, my last first time meal at one of these was a hit. Which was my first brisket.  

For those that haven't used their dutch oven much.  Tonight was my first time using charcoal.  The experiment failed for what I was hoping for but was edible. I had my doubts about it which is why I did the trial run. Likely won't have time for another trial run but I'll have something for the taste testing.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

K80 said:


> Who's staying where?  Picking up a pop up this week.  Looks like a cool weekend so air conditioner shouldn't be needed. Generator or long electrical cords(with host permission) would power lights and etc.
> 
> Any plans for meals? Any group Breakfast or suppers? I'll bring my three burner camp chief with griddle.  I have a few more slices of ham I can bring to share for breakfast one morning.  For other meals I need some ideas of what to bring to go with what others are doing if we are having group meals.
> 
> Need any tablesour anything else?
> 
> Not sure what I'm doing for dutch oven yet.  Will likely pull a first time cook for it, my lady foist time meal at one of these were a hit. Which was my first brisket.
> 
> For those that haven't used their dutch oven much.  Tonight was my first time using charcoal.  The experiment failed for what I was hoping for but was edible. I had my doubts about it which is why I did the trial run. Likely won't have time for another trial run but I'll have something for the taste testing.



There is a campground across the road from the event with full power, and water hookups for RV's...........We are parking our camper there for the weekend

Going to take the popup canopy to the event to set up our cooking space


----------



## crackerdave

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't forgot your fishing gear, need some bass taken out.



Yearling bass gots some tasty feelays!
Anybody got a fish cooker? I'll clean 'em and bring some hushpuppy batter and some Datil pepper sauce.I'll bring some tables,too...if there's room in the truck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Rain chances are extending over from Thursday into Friday now, but should become a very light rain as the day goes on Friday. We shall see how this evolves. 

Saturday and Sunday still look to be nice days.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

I had planned on attending this event and was surely looking forward to it.  However, I won't be able to attend it now as I need to get back to Texas ASAP and if you will kindly click on this link you will understand.

I was SO LOOKING FORWARD to finally meeting several of you that I have not met face to face yet.  Hopefully, maybe at another gathering soon.

I am trying my best to get all of the loose ends tied up on my end here in Georgia so that I leave on Thursday morning.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=890527


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Dave I will bring stuff to cook fish and some fish in case they don't bite.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Dave I will bring stuff to cook fish and some fish in case they don't bite.



I've never seen Crackerdave get skunked by fish. That boy can catch em now.


----------



## crackerdave

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Dave I will bring stuff to cook fish and some fish in case they don't bite.



Thanks,Tony!
Tell Lindsay I plan on cookin' some okry hushpuppies.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't forgot your fishing gear, need some bass taken out.



Whose pond?


----------



## champ

Migmack said:


> Whose pond?



Ours, and there is plenty of fishing opportunity on the property. Hope to see kids successful bending some fishin poles. Keeping any under three pounds. 

Champ


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I'm smoking 30lbs of Butt for bbq Friday evening, Champ's got 2 gallons of stew.  Look's like everything else is covered ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Looks like me and H22 will be coming down. I hope it's OK to set the camper up near camp. 3 cases of skeet, pies, casserole, and the Dutch oven.


----------



## Moonpie1

Me and Mz. R will be there Saturday morning. I am bringing 3 of my dutch ovens and will have the sweet tooth covered. Will bring some squealers too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

champ said:


> Ours, and there is plenty of fishing opportunity on the property. Hope to see kids successful bending some fishin poles. Keeping any under three pounds.
> 
> Champ



Sounds good. My boy loves fishing.


----------



## Hornet22

champ said:


> It sure would be cool if someone could do backstraps in a dutch with rock-salt similar to how a prime rib would be cooked in a ducth using rock salt. Delicate and rare! Slap YO Mama!


I'll brang one if somebody wants to cook it, just let me know


champ said:


> If everyone could bring a box of clays that would be great too if You plan on shooting.


Bringin 3 cases


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Ill bring some cases too.


----------



## rydert

Migmack said:


> Ill bring some cases too.



maybe someone can teach me how to shoot some skeet.....been wanting to learn forever....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rydert said:


> maybe someone can teach me how to shoot some skeet.....been wanting to learn forever....









Hopefully we'll get a Miggiecast for long, ain't looking good..


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Tate's got plenty of outdoor shelters, don't let a lil rain stop ya !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

rydert said:


> maybe someone can teach me how to shoot some skeet.....been wanting to learn forever....



I was hoping you were going to teach me


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Migmack said:


> I was hoping you were going to teach me





Dertholebro can shoot !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

migmack said:


> i was hoping you were going to teach me



x2  :d


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tate's got plenty of outdoor shelters, don't let a lil rain stop ya !!



Ain't skeered of no rain. Imma wear a white t-shirt just to show off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't skeered of no rain. Imma wear a white t-shirt just to show off.





Oh yeahhhhhhh baybay !!


----------



## crackerdave

Sounds like this is gonna be good....rain or shine!


----------



## carver

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I had planned on attending this event and was surely looking forward to it.  However, I won't be able to attend it now as I need to get back to Texas ASAP and if you will kindly click on this link you will understand.
> 
> I was SO LOOKING FORWARD to finally meeting several of you that I have not met face to face yet.  Hopefully, maybe at another gathering soon.
> 
> I am trying my best to get all of the loose ends tied up on my end here in Georgia so that I leave on Thursday morning.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=890527


Gods speed Mike


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looking more and more like it's gonna be a wet one, but Quack says theirs plenty of shelter for cookin so we should be good to go. 

A little rain ain't never hurt nobody.


----------



## champ

There's a large covered car-port, small outdoor kitchen. Anyone that has and can bring pop-up canopies will be a huge plus. I'm crossing my fingers the clouds will blow out and the weather will cooperate.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

champ said:


> There's a large covered car-port, small outdoor kitchen. Anyone that has and can bring pop-up canopies will be a huge plus. I'm crossing my fingers the clouds will blow out and the weather will cooperate.





Hope ya don't mind bro, but Dawn and I took the plastic down from the Summer Kitchen, and rearranged the carport somewhat ???


You got a gracious plenty of room !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya don't mind bro, but Dawn and I took the plastic down from the Summer Kitchen, and rearranged the carport somewhat ???
> 
> 
> You got a gracious plenty of room !!!



You didn't ask first?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't ask first?



That's how he rolls.


----------



## Moonpie1

Quackbros mind set, it better to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission! He's a leader like that!'


----------



## champ

Haha! Uncle Mills' family now, He aint gotta ask!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't ask first?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's how he rolls.





Moonpie1 said:


> Quackbros mind set, it better to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission! He's a leader like that!'





champ said:


> Haha! Uncle Mills' family now, He aint gotta ask!





BOOYAHHHHH !!!!


----------



## K80

Talk to me about weather, with potential for severe thunder storms will it be pop up safe.  More worried with wind than anything.

Is it going to be flash in the pan rain here and gone or all day.  All day rain my not be fun with three little girls.

Need some cold weather top drop down push the rain South.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Ain't no weather "guru" here, but I think you'll be just fine !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

If its storming, I plan on coming even if its just a drive by. To say hello.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Any idea on how many for supper tomorrow night ? I am not going to be able to make it but am meeting the Cracker and he is bringing slaw for me. We still plan on coming over Sat morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no weather "guru" here, but I think you'll be just fine !!



Might get a little moist on Saturday. The main threat for a breeze is Sunday morning into Monday morning, but the details on when, where and how much are still up in the air.


----------



## K80

Looks like we will leave the two youngest with Nanny and papa and will bring Elizabeth with us.  The other two would likely be miserable with cabin fever with a rainy weekend.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm smoking 30lbs of Butt for bbq Friday evening, Champ's got 2 gallons of stew.  Look's like everything else is covered ???


I see where Hot sauce is bringing buns, and pickles........What else will be needed for Friday evening??.......Plates, cups, napkins, bowls, flatware??



rydert said:


> maybe someone can teach me how to shoot some skeet.....been wanting to learn forever....


You reckon you could bring Mrs. Dert with you??


----------



## blood on the ground

I never get invited


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see where Hot sauce is bringing buns, and pickles........What else will be needed for Friday evening??.......Plates, cups, napkins, bowls, flatware??
> 
> You reckon you could bring Mrs. Dert with you??



I reckon I'll pick up a jar or so of Dukes and some Tobascco when I'm gettin the plates this moanin. BBQ sauce is ok, but ain't nothin better on pork than mayo and hot sauce, good pork stands on it's own.  Course a heapin heppin of slaw never hurt nobody either.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon I'll pick up a jar or so of Dukes and some Tobascco when I'm gettin the plates this moanin. BBQ sauce is ok, but ain't nothin better on pork than mayo and hot sauce, good pork stands on it's own.  Course a heapin heppin of slaw never hurt nobody either.



Boy you gone get fat!


----------



## rydert

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see where Hot sauce is bringing buns, and pickles........What else will be needed for Friday evening??.......Plates, cups, napkins, bowls, flatware??
> 
> You reckon you could bring Mrs. Dert with you??



  just going to me and lil Dert....I was planning on bringing an old automatic target thrower if i can get it running...


----------



## NE GA Pappy

rydert said:


> just going to me and lil Dert....I was planning on bringing an old automatic target thrower if i can get it running...



not carrying da goat?


----------



## rydert

NE GA Pappy said:


> not carrying da goat?



da goat is to protective....she would bite 1/2 the crowd before the afternoon was over and snap at the other 1/2...


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Bought my wife a raincoat for her Birthday yesterday . The Cracker is meeting me in an hour to grab slaw. Hopefully see yall tomorrow.


----------



## lagrangedave

Sorry I had to bail friends but work called me............


----------



## lagrangedave

blood on the ground said:


> Boy you gone get fat!



And I thought it was the doughnuts.............


----------



## K80

The bread chips and pickles should be getting there around 7:30 err 8 as long as it's a smooth drive.


----------



## crackerdave

Im at a messkin restaurant near hwy 24&hiwy15


----------



## K80

Save us a flat spot near the camp.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

What can i bring tomorrow?


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm pulling in now.  Where is everyone?


----------



## Wycliff

Wish I could make it


----------



## 3ringer

Y'all post some photos


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Rain never let up..hope yall are having fun.


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm still looking for everyone


----------



## 3ringer

PappyHoel said:


> I'm still looking for everyone



Dang , you have been looking for a day. How big a place is it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Pictures are up on this link.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10570672#post10570672

You sissies that stayed home because of a little moisture missed a grand event.


----------



## SnowHunter

Hate we missed it! Rain and kids kept us home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> Hate we missed it! Rain and kids kept us home.



Uh huh. We had lots of rain and the kids loved it. 

Sissy.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

SnowHunter said:


> Hate we missed it! Rain and kids kept us home.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Uh huh. We had lots of rain and the kids loved it.
> 
> Sissy.....






Classic quote by da Messican... "If it weren't for the rain the kids couldn't play in mud puddles. . ."


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Gotta say, that's some of the BEST groceries I eva ate !! 


Last thing Dawn told before she walked out the door to go to work Thursday, "Mill don't get drunk and mess up da butzzzz.."


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Had fun wish we could have been there longer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Had fun wish we could have been there longer.



Glad y'all made it down. Nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

I will get with Cracker and see if we can do our spring fish fry over this way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> I will get with Cracker and see if we can do our spring fish fry over this way.



That would be an excellent idea. You need help organizin and gettin the word out just let me know.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Will do. We usually shoot for March.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

If you want go ahead on start a poll on date . Will probably be on one of the West Point Campgrounds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> If you want go ahead on start a poll on date . Will probably be on one of the West Point Campgrounds.



Let me recover from this one then we'll talk in PM's and plan it out.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Sounds good


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

blood on the ground said:


> I never get invited



I invited your wife!! She didn't tell you??


----------



## crackerdave

I would like to see more of these gatherings,all around the great state of Georgia.

I know of a good Networker who could really help out with the organization and logistics for these events through subscribers of G.O.N. magazine.I will offer my help in whatever needs doing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I invited your wife!! She didn't tell you??



How's your head this morning?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's your head this morning?





Dood's a lot heavier than he looks . .


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Somebody maybe got overserved ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Somebody maybe got overserved ?





Tweren't me  . .


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Sorry I missed it, work trip got me last minute notice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Sorry I missed it, work trip got me last minute notice.



Hopefully this summer that won't be the case.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hopefully this summer that won't be the case.



Summer dutch oven cookoff or taking your snowflake rear out fishing? I can handle the heat, and that's evident....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Summer dutch oven cookoff or taking your snowflake rear out fishing? I can handle the heat, and that's evident....



Both, maybe.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Both, maybe.



Bring it, Spaniard.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Well, work has kept me from another fine meeting with some good folks.  Retirement cant get here soon enough.  Only 3 years, 6 months and some odd days..


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Somebody maybe got overserved ?



H22 is not allowed to bring party favors anymore.


----------

